# New to Clipless do you grease the pedals and cleats



## rll131 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just curious if you grease your cleats maybe with a little bit of chain lube along with the pedals I have the 520 on the loosest setting and busted my ass twice within 27 miles of single track haha anyway just curious if that would make it slightly easier to pop out I know it's mostly my fault in the panic of falling Im still trying to lift my foot up like with platforms.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I greased mine when I expected lots of mud or icing conditions (it helped).

However in normal dry conditions there is no need to grease cleats and springs...

Some boots that claim to be SPD compatible interfer with SPDs....check it out you may just need to file away a lump of sole to get everything perfect...

If you have Shimano boots then this should not be required.

When stop and resting (or whatever) practice the heel out and down motion with one leg....it will build muscle memory.


----------



## rll131 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the pearl Izumi all road mtb shoes doesn't seem like the soles are in the way. Thanks for the answer on greasing them.


----------



## rll131 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea I have been practicing for a few hours in grass so I went to single track non technical did about 15 miles then the next day went to a very rough rocky single track and busted my ass twice within 12 miles or so just in the panic of falling is when clipping out is difficult


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

rll131 said:


> Just curious if you grease your cleats maybe with a little bit of chain lube along with the pedals I have the 520 on the loosest setting and busted my ass twice within 27 miles of single track haha anyway just curious if that would make it slightly easier to pop out I know it's mostly my fault in the panic of falling Im still trying to lift my foot up like with platforms.


No grease or oil. A wax dry lube is OK. Bike or furniture polish is better.

I have not used anything in years.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't use anything. Just keep them clean of mud etc if you can, & make sure grips of shoes are not affecting the clip-out.


----------



## mtb_rider11 (Dec 28, 2011)

I lube the pedal springs with White Lightening. If I will be riding in muddy conditions (which is not often), I spray around the cleat with some Pam. I don't spray the cleat or pedals themselves, as it seems too slippery to clip back in.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Never. And never had an issue.


----------



## rll131 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replys got my answer the Pam idea sounds great. will be using that trick if it's a mud pit one day


----------



## stillerwinter (Jan 30, 2012)

Use the special cleats from shimano. Don't remember the pn. With them you can unclip in all directions. Much much better. No more sidefalls...


----------



## Mackie (Dec 30, 2003)

Pledge on the pedals. Eases clip ins & outs, mud slides off, lemony fresh smell.......


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

shiggy said:


> No grease or oil. A wax dry lube is OK. Bike or furniture polish is better.
> 
> I have not used anything in years.


What he said!

I've been using one pair of Shimano 959 (same as 540) pedals since 2002. Never touched them except to hose out mud and they are still working fine.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

*Shimano SH56 are the multi-directional release cleats*



stillerwinter said:


> Use the special cleats from shimano. Don't remember the pn. With them you can unclip in all directions. Much much better. No more sidefalls...


Supposedly, the SH56 cleats are easier to clip out with than the standard SH51.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

rll131 said:


> Yea I have been practicing for a few hours in grass so I went to single track non technical did about 15 miles then the next day went to a very rough rocky single track and busted my ass twice within 12 miles or so just in the panic of falling is when clipping out is difficult


I think you missed the point.....

When you are stopped with one foot down.....clip in and out several times quickly in a row....

That is what builds muscle memory quickly...at the next stop do the other foot.

Do that for several rides...basically you will have clipped in and out at least 100 times...then it starts to feel natural.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, but I also keep the pedals clean after each ride otherwise you get _dirty_ grease; not good.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Yes, but I also keep the pedals clean after each ride otherwise you get _dirty_ grease; not good.


I actually tried Silcone Seal once... Also has an effort to seal-up the holes in the boots when it got real cold...

Anyway worked pretty good and lasted quite a while....

But inevitably picking it out was time consuming to say the least.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I lube mine with a dry lube, (Finishline Dry teflon) I do it more because I have leg issues and really can't twist to unclip without twisting my knee outa wack also.. :nono: I set my clip to the easiest setting and I also have an old set of clips for my shoes which are really worn. with that setup if I YANK really hard I can pull straight up and out without having to twist to the side.

Pam works well to.. used to spray it on the shoe clip as well as the pedal in the winter to keep snow from sticking.. worked great but in hot weather it can get rancid.. remember it's food...


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

You can usually tell if there is a shoe/pedal interface problem by trying to clip in with the shoe in your hand. Is the sole of the shoe touching first making it difficult to engage the cleat?

You should not have to use any lubricants. They will just get contaminated and make the in/out worse.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Me thinks you busted your hip or legs, not so much your ass. At least that's what I've been busting since switching to clipless a few weeks back.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

a quick spritz of WD40 every few rides keeps things working smooth for me


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Is just part of the process I'm afraid. You just need to practice, practice.


----------



## podoco (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm new to cleats as well - do they get smoother after use?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

I Lube the springs with triflow (a couple drops on the springs only) each time I lube the chain, and a few drops on the tension screw and work it around as I've had these freeze up on me before. 
I would never put anything on the interface or any other part of the pedal, I've never been fond of Pam/pledge/polish but it's not really muddy around here either

Yes-they will get smoother after use. I find they break in like good shoes


----------



## rockymtbiker (May 25, 2012)

I just screw my TIME atacs on the bike & pedal, endlessly...


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

practice against a wall while watching tv or something, do this a couple nights in a row clipping in and releasing and you'll be good to go with the muscle memory. Then, when you're out on the trail quit worrying about not being able to get out, just relax and let your body do it for you. It's amazing how easily it happens. The anxiety of not being able to get out is what's keeping you from getting out.


----------



## xzdshady (May 26, 2012)

maybe you can practice more, i used to lube the spring every time after a riding however I found no difference. Just keep the spring clean and it will be fine.


----------



## Tahoeenduro (Feb 25, 2012)

Ater I clean them I spray them with Pedro,s Bike Polish, which is basically Armorall, it seem to lube em a bit and help repel water and grease.
As for getting used to the pedals, I'd start by back the tension way off, then start tightening it back up a bit at a time as you get used to them.


----------

